# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  إستفسار عاجل وهام .. هل الرسائل الإلكتروني دليل إثبات؟

## سوبرمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

شخص يتهمني بأنني سبب خسارة ماله ، ويتهمني بإختراق حساب تداول له في إحدى شركات الوساطة - الفوريكس ، والحساب مفتوح في الخارج (يعني خارج المملكة) ، وهو حول  مبلغه من أحد البنوك السعودية إلى حسابه ، وأنا عندي إميلات منه توضح أنه هو من أعطاني إسم المستخدم وكلمة السر ، وعندي رسالة على الجوال منه توضح أنه يعزيني فيها بالخسارة ويطلب مني عدم الزعل وأنني مسامح دنيا وآخرة من قبله ، حيث أنني كنت متفق معه أنه في حال الكسب لن أحصل على شيء وفي حال الخسارة سوف يسامحني دنيا وآخرة .. ولكنني أتفاجأ بعد فترة بأنه بدأ يطالبني بتعويضه عن الخسارة ، وإدعى في مركز الشرطة أنني إخترقت جهاز الكمبيوتر أو حصلت على كلمة السر غصبا عنه بوسيلة ما ... فهل تعتبر الإميلات دليل إثبات وهل تعتبر رسالة الجوال الورادة منه والتي يعفيني فيها من الخسارة قرينة؟ وهل المحاكم السعودية هي المختصة بنظر مثل هذه النزاعات لأنني قرأت مقالة مفادها أن نزاعات المال الواقع خارج المملكة لا تختص فيه المحاكم السعودية إلا إذا كان الإتفاق منشأه المملكة أو شيء من هذا القبيل .. مع العلم أنه لا يوجد بيننا أي إتفاقات مكتوبة وموقعة .. كل ما بيننا هو إميلات لا أكثر ولا أقل .. 

وأنا لا أريد أن أكذب وأقول بأنني لست سببا في خسارته لأنني سأحاسب أمام الله على هذا الكلام .. فأنا أعلم أنني كنت السبب ولكن برضاه ومعرفته ودرايته .. 
وجهوني ماذا أفعل ، وما هو الرأي القانوني بارك الله فيكم
أخوكم في الله
مسلم مقهور

----------


## مستشار قانوني أول

أخي الفاضل 
نعم تعتبر رسائل البريد الإلكتروني ورسائل الجوال بدايات قرائن وهي إثبات يؤثر كثيرا في سير القضية خاصة إذا عجز المدعي عن إثبات إختراقك لجهازه أو حصولك على إسم المستخدم وكلمة السر بطريقة ملتوية ولكن هناك شروط يجب توفرها في رسائل البريد الإلكتروني وهي أن تكون صادرة من نفس الشخص وأن تكون فيها دلالات مؤكدة توحي أن الشخص هو نفسه الذي يكتب كأن يذكر في الرسالة تفاصيل معينة خاصة به لا يمكن للطرف الثاني معرفتها إلا بواسطته 

رأيي القانوني أن القضية في صالحك وبإمكانك طلب تعويض حتى عن كل ما قد يسببه لك من أضرار مادية كتكاليف المحاماة وغيرها من أمور ذات صلة بالقضية

لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص

----------


## مستشار قانوني أول

اضف نقطة مهمة لصالحك وهي أن محاكم المملكة خير مختصة بالنظر في دعاوي المال عندما يكون المال خارج أراضيها ، ما لم تنشأ عن إلتزام أبرم في المملكة ، وفي سياق حديثك فهمت أنه لا يوجد أي إتفاق ملزم بينكما

القضية في صالحك والله ينصرك على كل ظالم كاذب

----------

